# some where to train near joplin,mo



## dragont66 (Sep 12, 2002)

can anyone tell me where the nearest modern arnis instructor to
joplin,missouri? thank you


----------



## arnisador (Nov 22, 2002)

Did you have any luck with this?


----------

